# Lens choices for airshow



## GuyF (Aug 16, 2012)

Should be going to the Leuchars airshow on Sept 15th here in Scotland and, since it's the first airshow I'll have been to in over 20yrs, wondered about the best choice of lenses.

Main gear will be 5D3 plus 300mm 2.8 IS (and Kenko 1.4x TC) (without monopod as I think it would be too restrictive).

However now the problem starts - do I also take:

24-105mm for static stuff (B-52!!) and wider field of view flying shots (Red Arrows/Patrouille de France)

or

17-40mm for static aircraft _and_ 70-200mm f4 IS for Red Arrows/Patrouille de France?

No doubt some will say take it all but I want to travel as light as possible but not miss shots by leaving stuff at home. Bearing in mind I'll also be carrying food and water for a long day.

Next part of the question is: to ensure razor sharp shots of the flying displays am I better shooting at, say, f8 and let the 5d3 take care of the rest or shoot close to wide open to maintain high shutter speed and rely on the focus tracking of the 5D3 to keep up with fast jets?

Any opinions and airshow example shots would be appreciated.

Guy.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 16, 2012)

Would take the ultrawide and the 70-200 mm, although that might create issues by having to keep changing lenses constantly. For airshows I usually take fisheye, tilt-shift, 70-200 and 400 mm prime +/- 2x III TC.


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 17, 2012)

I have had good success with the 70-200 and 1.4 ext. Airahows would be the perfect venue for the new 200-400!


----------



## rwmson (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm no pro, and the subjects are backlit, but there are some in-flight air show photos on my site:
http://spiritstudios.smugmug.com/Other/JBMDL-Air-Show/24572381_jbvWvZ
5D MK3, 70-200 IS USM II, Canon 2x TC, shot handheld


----------



## IIIHobbs (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Main gear will be 5D3 plus 300mm 2.8 IS and 1.4x TC
> 
> However - do I also take: 24-105mm for static stuff (B-52!!) and wider field of view flying shots or 17-40mm for static aircraft _and_ 70-200mm f4 IS
> 
> Next question: to ensure razor sharp shots of the flying displays am I better shooting at, say, f8 and let the 5d3 take care of the rest or shoot close to wide open to maintain high shutter speed and rely on the focus tracking of the 5D3 to keep up with fast jets?



I am heading to an Air Show here in NJ this weekend (weather permitting). I am taking the 300 f2.8 IS and will have the 1.4xII with me (not sure if I will need it though). The other lenses in my bag will be my 24 f1.4 and 135 f2 (I have no zoom lenses).

Based on past experiences I do not think you will need your 17-40 with the 5DIII. The 24-105 will get you plenty wide enough and also get you near enough to whatever is on the ground. The 70-200 is also not needed, you can always use the 300 for tight detail on the ground if you like.

The 300 alone will get you close enough to most of the air action; adding the 1.4x will allow you to get tighter on the smaller aircraft and skydivers, but tracking will become a bit more difficult.

As for aperture, on the ground, be as creative as you want, things are static. In the air, I think you will be better served by allowing the camera to decide for you, especially with the faster moving objects, the lighting and background conditions can change quickly. Being able to concentrate on the subject and allowing the camera to do the rest will increase the number of keepers.


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 17, 2012)

100-400 is the airshow king. I know you don't own it, but that and the 24-105 would cover it.


----------



## rolsskk (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't rely upon the focus tracking, as at times it will fail you and momentarily lock onto something else at a crucial moment. You'll often find that the 300mm will be enough, and sometimes too much when a formation of aircraft flies overhead.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2012)

Many thanks for the comments. I think the 300 and 24-105 should cover all static and formation/solo flying. I guess the B-52 will call for a multi-shot panorama no matter what lens I take!

IIIHobbs - if you get to the airshow this weekend can you maybe post some 5D3 plus 300mm shots so that I can gauge what I might be able to achieve?

Thanks.


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 17, 2012)

Adding to IIIHobbs suggestion, I would also suggest you consider using auto-Iso and manual or shutter priority. The camera still meters in manual when auto-iso is set. This lets you control the motion blur and depth of field while still enjoying auto metering.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 17, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> Adding to IIIHobbs suggestion, I would also suggest you consider using auto-Iso and manual or shutter priority. The camera still meters in manual when auto-iso is set. This lets you control the motion blur and depth of field while still enjoying auto metering.



I'd also consider spot metering. Consider it, and play around with it. It works pretty well with backlit airplanes, if they are backlit.


----------



## articulatedjunction (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate to disagree with the consensus, but I think the drama of the planes on the ground is best captured by a wider FOV than 24mm can offer. Many airplanes look so much better when you can get all of them from a low, close angle. The wide angle dramatizes the shape.

Look at airshow photos online. Almost all the good ones on the ground are shot wide. I say go for the 17-40mm. The 70-200 IS would be nice to have for sure.


----------



## rolsskk (Aug 18, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Many thanks for the comments. I think the 300 and 24-105 should cover all static and formation/solo flying. I guess the B-52 will call for a multi-shot panorama no matter what lens I take!


The B-52 isn't _that_ massive. Sure, you'll have to back up some, but you can easily get it all in the frame.



> IIIHobbs - if you get to the airshow this weekend can you maybe post some 5D3 plus 300mm shots so that I can gauge what I might be able to achieve?
> 
> Thanks.


Here's my 5D MkIII with f2.8 300mmL II


----------



## GuyF (Aug 18, 2012)

Rolsskk,

Nice shots! Were the images cropped much or not at all? Also just out of interest, what exposure were you using for them? (I'm well aware I won't be seeing blue sky in Scotland in September  )

Guy.


----------



## rolsskk (Aug 18, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Rolsskk,
> 
> Nice shots! Were the images cropped much or not at all? Also just out of interest, what exposure were you using for them? (I'm well aware I won't be seeing blue sky in Scotland in September  )
> 
> Guy.


First one was cropped just a little, to better compose the shot, but not by much, the second one is is uncropped.
For the Raptor shot my settings were: ISO100, 1/3200, f2.8, with AWB. For the Thunderbirds it was ISO50, 1/2500, f2.8, with AWB.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is all very timely. Next weekend I'm going on a day cruise on a restored Liberty ship which will be subject to mock air attacks. I'm taking my 200-400mm and going to have a great day out there in San Pedro, California.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Aug 20, 2012)

GuyF said:


> IIIHobbs - if you get to the airshow this weekend can you maybe post some 5D3 plus 300mm shots so that I can gauge what I might be able to achieve?
> Thanks.



Sorry Guy, the Airshow did not happen for me.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 20, 2012)

Just remember to keep your head on a swivel and be aware of your surroundings... After last years National Championship Air Races in which a aircraft lost control and slammed into the tarmac where people were spectating, make sure if something happens, you can get up and go at a moments notice. Lastly, usually unless your in a VIP area, there will be a lot of people around, so keep your gear close as it could be an easy opportunity to turn your head and have your lens missing. As for lens choices, my vote goes to the 75-300 L lens... 70-200 is slightly too short.


----------



## Ayelike (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm heading to the Southport air show in a couple of weeks. After moving to a full frame (5D3) I'm no longer getting the reach from my 70-200 2.8 (non-IS) for this kind of event so I've just upgraded to the 70-200 2.8 IS II and the 2x Extender III.

I've heard mixed things about the extender but I think on a fast and sharp lens it should be ok. I'm also hoping the 5D3 tracking will help it keep up with moving subjects.

I'll have to wait and see - if it's rubbish then I'll send the extender back or keep it for much slower subjects. I wanted the 70-200mm IS II anyway so no problems there.

Great tips in this thread. Even though I'll have IS I still think I'll take a monopod to take the weight of the gear if nothing else. Will also help the IS and give me a smoother pan wit the IS in mode 2. It's a long day so loads of time to test a few different settings and shutter speeds.

We should all go away, get shooting, and post our results here.


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 23, 2012)

I used the 100-400mm lens to take shots of planes in flight. It seemed to work well as an all-around lens on a FF body for that purpose.


----------



## emag (Aug 23, 2012)

My $.02.

Short answer: take the 300, the 1.4 and the 24-105. Bring the monopod. I live near the Blue Angels home base and frequently spend time at the beach there, so many opportunities for aerial shots during practice, or training aircraft for newbie pilots - for pleasure, I'm a hobbyist and concentrate more on astrophotography. 200mm on FF is way too short; with the 2x it would do well, but I'd still prefer the 300. My 300/4L (non-IS) does well and withstands cropping, I'd use it with a 1.4TC if I had one. I have an old Sigma 400/5.6 Macro, weighs a ton, no aperture control, but a surprisingly sharp lens. Gets heavy without a monopod. For wide I'm limited to the Samyang 8mm, Tokina 11-16 and the depressingly-mediocre-at-best 28-135IS kit lens. 24-105 would do you well in that department.


----------



## jsexton (Aug 23, 2012)

Shot an airshow in July with my 100-400 (occasional 24-70) and my d7.

http://www.rawlightphotos.com/Other/Air-Show/


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 23, 2012)

Shot one at the beach this summer. Mostly shutter p. mode, spot metering. AF (on servo) wasn't a prob at all, almost every shot was in focus so the 5d3 should nail 100%.
200mm 2.8L on a 60D, and many of my shots were too tight. Once I'll hit the lottery I'll get the 70-200 II. Until then I have to live with these.. (http://atlanticpicture.com/p361947354/h11793615#h11793615)


----------



## GuyF (Aug 23, 2012)

Many good suggestions from all of you. At the moment I think I'll take the 17-40 for static aircraft, 70-200 for the Red Arrows where you need a slightly wider field of view and the 300/1.4TC for everything else. I don't think I'll take a monopod as it's just something else to carry and might be too restrictive for panning quickly (though will change my mind a few times between now and 3 weeks time!).

If any of you are interested in well shot, detailed/abstract images of a variety of aircraft I can highly recommend "In Plane View: Abstractions of Flight" by Caroline Russo. Top quality images that will give you plenty inspiration for shots that you may never otherwise think of.

Keep those airshow shots coming!


----------



## westr70 (Aug 28, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Keep those airshow shots coming!



This last weekend, August 25, 2012, we went on the SS Lane Victory cruise to Catalina in California. Attacked by German planes and defended by US planes (all were AT-6 Texans). Great fun, used my 100 - 400mm, f4.5 for the shots. Shot most of them at 1/1600th but could have dropped the shutter a bit to catch more of the blur but was pleased anyway. Always learning. 














Great fun and highly recommended.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 28, 2012)

Obviously the Leica 1600mm lens described by pwp is the clear winner for an air show


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 28, 2012)

There is probably no lens you could not use at an air show. From Fisheye to ultra telephoto, there are plenty of subjects to use them all. Of what you listed I would not leave any behind. I would take the monopod. 

5D3 focusing is good, and of course you can practice/experiment on passing cars.

Try and get some shots the other guys with the same better gear will not. Guy poking his head out of the top of a C-130, etc. Bring lots of cards and batteries... Remember the Show is not over until he fat lady is the last one sitting.



IMG_1660 by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Stefan (Aug 28, 2012)

rolsskk said:


> Here's my 5D MkIII with f2.8 300mmL II



Wow, those are awesome!


----------

